# ENET Cable Sources



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I found another source for ENET Cables, One-Stop Electronics:

One-Stop Electronics (China)
http://www.one-stop-electronics.com/shop/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=20

Price: $29.00
Paypal details:
[email protected]

The price is very good, and it looks like a quality build. While I do not know anyone who has purchased their ENET Interface Cable, several E-Series owners have spoken very highly about their BMW INPA / Ediabas K+DCAN USB Interface cable, so I would expect the quality to be the same.

Of course ATOMIS (Codecard) remains an option as well:

ATOMIS (aka Codecard) in Lithuania:
http://www.codecard.lt/electronics/...f02-f10-remote-coding-services-/prod_651.html

Price:€29.00 ($35.00)

And for the DIYer's:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=328546&d=1339273783


----------



## April1 (Jun 23, 2012)

I also have stock of ENET cables for $25 + shipping.


----------



## April1 (Jun 23, 2012)

A senior member of the BMW community asked me the following question:

I read that you have ENET cables in stock. Can you tell me more about them? *Where are they from, how do they perform, etc?

The answer to him in few words was: though I started helping my friends by assembling cables myself, but the word spread like a fire and so many started demanding cables from me. Now these cables are assembled in my supervision but tested 100% by me on Fxx Series. Surprisingly 100s of cables have been shipped across US, Canada and Europe. Many of them responded back thanking me personally and I have seen many of them very active on forum as successful coders. 

This gives me an immense pleasure to serve the BMW community. 

Best Wishes. 

(My sales pitch: One and only one, Shop with April1)


----------



## ekor (Sep 30, 2012)

April1 said:


> I also have stock of ENET cables for $25 + shipping.


Hi April1,
Would you be able to sell me one.
I don't live in the US, but currently have my friend there in SF who will be coming back on the Oct 3. Please PM me. Thanks.


----------



## April1 (Jun 23, 2012)

Yes I can.


----------



## MINI+BMWtek (May 25, 2012)

April do you sell any D/K CAN interface for INPA?


----------



## April1 (Jun 23, 2012)

No not right now.


----------



## soupratt (Sep 18, 2012)

Bought a cable from One stop electronics and it works perfectly. Well made and high quality. I would recommend the 1.8m one as it is $10 cheaper than the 5m one linked in the first post.

http://www.one-stop-electronics.com/shop/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=21


----------



## M5udm2013 (Dec 2, 2012)

April1 said:


> No not right now.


April1,

Can you send me a coding cable set for my F10 M5 and F30 335i to an APO AE address?

V/r,
M5UDM2013


----------



## DynamicVapor (Dec 20, 2012)

Posting so i can pm april1


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shawnsheridan said:


> I found another source for ENET Cables, One-Stop Electronics:
> 
> One-Stop Electronics (China)
> http://www.one-stop-electronics.com/shop/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=20
> ...


The first cable above from One-Stop Electronics is a 5 meter ENET Cable. They also offer this shorter 1.8 meter version (6 Feet) for $19 instead of $29.

http://www.one-stop-electronics.com/shop/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=21


----------



## bcovert (Dec 27, 2012)

for the DIYers I have an extra 511ohm .6W resistor that I ordered when I built my cable. I got 2 in case one happened to be bad. I'd be happy to send this one to someone looking for one for their cable. just PM me.


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

Anyone know of a USB cable that accomplishes the same? My laptop does not have serial or ethernet.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

miamiboyca said:


> Anyone know of a USB cable that accomplishes the same? My laptop does not have serial or ethernet.


No, not for Fxx Chassis. You must have Ethernet x OBDII. Sorry.


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## FrogmanF30 (Mar 28, 2012)

miamiboyca said:


> Thanks!


You could get a USB to Ethernet adapter.


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

FrogmanF30 said:


> You could get a USB to Ethernet adapter.


Yep, just wanted to avoid the additional point of failure. Just ordered the cable from Shawn's side business in Europe... :rofl:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

miamiboyca said:


> Yep, just wanted to avoid the additional point of failure. Just ordered the cable from Shawn's side business in Europe... :rofl:


Which site did you order from?


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

One Stop.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

miamiboyca said:


> One Stop.


I think they are China not Europe, but no matter.

When I am asked, I refer everyone to April1.


----------



## jorden1965 (Jul 4, 2012)

can u trouble you for info on ordering your cable please? Paypal invoice to [email protected] would be fine if that works for you, thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jorden1965 said:


> can u trouble you for info on ordering your cable please? Paypal invoice to [email protected] would be fine if that works for you, thanks


PM sent.


----------



## hamzadaw2000 (Aug 17, 2013)

by ENET i can access to bmw online J2534 function?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hamzadaw2000 said:


> by ENET i can access to bmw online J2534 function?


If by that you mean BMW OSS for online ISTA, you need ICOM Interface.


----------



## thatman (May 24, 2014)

Thanks for this info!


----------



## Vooj (Aug 17, 2014)

I have been a long time Bimmerfest stalker but the new forums on coding pushed me over the registration hump. As the previous poster wrote, thanks for the insight.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Vooj said:


> I have been a long time Bimmerfest stalker but the new forums on coding pushed me over the registration hump. As the previous poster wrote, thanks for the insight.


It's not clear from your post. What is it you need exactly?


----------



## Vooj (Aug 17, 2014)

Oh this was just reading up on everything. All I need now is the cable. My soldering skills are minimal so I would rather just spend the money on one.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Vooj said:


> Oh this was just reading up on everything. All I need now is the cable. My soldering skills are minimal so I would rather just spend the money on one.


Contact User April1 for ENET Cable:

http://enetcables.com/


----------



## Jimmy Choo (Oct 8, 2011)

*Enet Cable*

I just want to share that I bought an ENET cable from the following Ebay site for only USD13.29 with free shipping. I've used the cable to code my F10 successfully.

The only thing is that it took more than 2 weeks to reach me in Singapore. To be delivered to the US from HongKong may take a bit longer, I guess.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/28130640603...iewitem=&sspagename=ADME:L:OC:SG:3160&vxp=mtr


----------



## Jimmy Choo (Oct 8, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> Some do, or they use Power Line Ethernet Adapters, and then you can code from the luxury of your couch.


Would it work OK with wifi activated while the notebook computer is at the same time connected to the car via ENET cable?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jimmy Choo said:


> Would it work OK with wifi activated while the notebook computer is at the same time connected to the car via ENET cable?


Yes. It is not an issue, and is done all the time for remote coding.


----------



## Jimmy Choo (Oct 8, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes. It is not an issue, and is done all the time for remote coding.


 If this is so, we can then have the coding laptop included in our wifi network, and have the PC in the house controlling the laptop. So you will not need the extra long ENET cable in order to sit under the tree.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jimmy Choo said:


> If this is so, we can then have the coding laptop included in our wifi network, and have the PC in the house controlling the laptop. So you will not need the extra long ENET cable in order to sit under the tree.


Yes, you can have PC connected to car, and then use a Remote Connection like TeamViewer to code it from anywhere.


----------



## TeddyBear (Nov 16, 2014)

Hey,

My first post on Bimmerfest :hi:
Sorry to bump this thread, but

Has anybody got one of these cables? http://www.bmcoding.com/enetcable

The specs on the website make them seem like they're very well made: CAT7 cable (each twisted pair is shielded separately and the entire cable shielded again) and shielded RJ45 connector.
Slight overkill, but I'd rather have something that I know I won't ever have to be concerned with (unlike those crappy cheap chinese cables which are guaranteed to eventually cause issues).
Unfortunately, they are obviously expensive.

Are they as good as they seem? Are they worth it?

April1, do your cables use shielded CAT cables and connectors? What lengths do you have? Can you PM me the price?

Thanks


----------



## April1 (Jun 23, 2012)

Using a CAT 7 cable for coding may be an over kill. My experimentation with different types of cables has shown that a well shielded CAT 5e/ CAT 6 is more than enough for coding purposes. I have also tried to check near a repair garage where there were few welding m/cs in operations and found that the above types of cables were quite safe (don't ask for the EMI levels , its beyond the scope of the discussion). Having a good earthing provision in a cable is as important as earthing system of entire system (homes, nearby equipments, power system etc...). 

You will never get a cable which will work for ever. The weakest link in any cable is the plastic latch near the RJ45 end and that breaks if not used properly or breaks due to continuous mechanical stresses.


----------



## WHOisSOKOL (Sep 30, 2015)

April1 said:


> Using a CAT 7 cable for coding may be an over kill. My experimentation with different types of cables has shown that a well shielded CAT 5e/ CAT 6 is more than enough for coding purposes. I have also tried to check near a repair garage where there were few welding m/cs in operations and found that the above types of cables were quite safe (don't ask for the EMI levels , its beyond the scope of the discussion). Having a good earthing provision in a cable is as important as earthing system of entire system (homes, nearby equipments, power system etc...).
> 
> You will never get a cable which will work for ever. The weakest link in any cable is the plastic latch near the RJ45 end and that breaks if not used properly or breaks due to continuous mechanical stresses.


April, I see in the past you have sold cables along with thumb drives as a complete package. Do you still sell that package?
I own a 2012 750li and would like the latest software and cables all set up.

Also has anyone gotten the backup camera to work while driving forward?


----------



## scb71 (Oct 13, 2015)

Any update on this?

I am looking at steeping into this myself. Just researching and saw what looked to be a good package on Ebay - cable plus cheat sheets, instructions and basic software as I understand it for like $20.

Would be interested in a package deal from a trusted provider if someone has a suggestion.

My car is a 2012 750li M sport.


----------



## April1 (Jun 23, 2012)

Go for a reliable cable. All SW pieces are available on forum.


----------



## johng_22 (Dec 23, 2013)

*I have a batch of ENET cables if you need one*

I went to build a cable for my F30 as well as several of my buddies who needed one. I found that the only way to get the parts was from China and it takes about a month to ship so I just bought a bunch and built them out. If you need a cable PM me and I'll gladly cut you a deal on one.


----------

